# Lily's kidding thread day 150 *Kidded* Updated *Pic.*



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Lily is my last doe to kid this year and she looking pregnant  She usually has twins :kidred: :kidblue: and I believe this is her fifth kidding :scratch: Her poll doesn't smell bucky at all and never has, but if she has :kidred: :kidred: I'll be shocked. I'm thinking she is having a little copper deficiency going on right now, her coat has a red tint and it wasn't tinted red last year.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lily's kidding thread day 139*

I'm betting she has 2 girls in there....just to throw you off! Not much longer to go!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Lily's kidding thread day 139*

This year has been full of surprises so I wouldn't be surprised if she decided to shock me this year.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Lily's kidding thread day 139*

She looks just like my doe, body-wise, who kidded two days ago. But, they never stick to a real strict formula as far as how they decide to do things. My last doe to kid, Dakota, has a little red tinge going on. I had a black horse that had the same thing. Only in the spring/summer, and it got more red each year. It was due to the sun bleaching the fur.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Lily's kidding thread day 144*

Her kids have dropped and her tailhead has *risen* her udder is fuller too. :dance:



firelight27 said:


> She looks just like my doe, body-wise, who kidded two days ago. But, they never stick to a real strict formula as far as how they decide to do things. My last doe to kid, Dakota, has a little red tinge going on. I had a black horse that had the same thing. Only in the spring/summer, and it got more red each year. It was due to the sun bleaching the fur.




Could be, but I gave my goats a mineral block 2 months or more ago and they have barely touched it (I don't think they like it). So I am thinking I need to go get her some loose mineral.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Lily's kidding thread day 139*

Lily Kidded on her due date with..... :kidblue: :kidred: The buck was born first and man hes big 4.5 lbs.. He's got rolls of skin on his neck hes so chunky! The doeling was born with a little trouble she had both front legs tucked under and her head tucked back. It took me a little bit to find the head, I thought she was breach at first, but when I got her legs out they were front legs not back :chin: So I search around and found the head. Man its hard to turn the head in to position. Its a good thing she was only 2.5lbs. other wise I would of had a harder time getting her out. I had to swing her to get her lungs clear so she could breath, I wasn't sure she was going to make it :tears: but thankfully she made it. :leap: Both have blue eyes 

Pictures soon!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Lily's kidding thread day 150 *Kidded**

wow, congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Lily's kidding thread day 150 *Kidded**

Congrats!!! Sounds scary with the doeling, but also sounds like you did a great job getting her out, and getting her breathing! The little buck sounds adorably chunky! Can't wait to see some pics of your new kids!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Lily's kidding thread day 150 *Kidded**

As promised here they are.................Yes, the doeling has wattles.

Any name suggestions? The doeling is available for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE!!!!

Congratulations! Good that you were with her and was able to help that precious little girl come into the world :clap:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Rut roh. Liz, weren't you looking for black and white with blue eyes? lol

Congrats! They're gorgeous


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

My goodness! The buckling looks twice as old as the doeling! They are both precious and too cute. Way to go rescuing the little girl!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

24 hours old and he's already practicing his stuff on his sister! He is pretty big 4.5 wasn't exact, I think he's weighs a little more he didn't sit still on the scale. He also was born with horn buds!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats on helping out. Good thing you were present. I had one in that exact position this year. Front legs and head back. It was confusing, and you are right, it was really hard to get that head around. My girl had a really hard time getting her neck straightened out and had to be syringe fed all though the night to get her strength up, but she also made it. Good job, and they are darling.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are adorable! And I agree, the buck looks a lot older than the doe! He's huge! But very adorable! Congrats!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

OOOOOHHHHHHHHH!!! BABIES!!!!!!!! So adorable! Love that little doe!

She should have a name like her momma. Flower Petal? I love that name, it seems like it would suit her. Because a petal is only a small part that makes up the beauty of a flower, and shes small.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Flower petal is a good name! I like I named her last doeling Rosebud. So, I was trying to think of another flower name that I like.


----------

